
Dart on LLVM - yinso
https://medium.com/dartlang/dart-on-llvm-b82e83f99a70
======
AnkleInsurance
Now that dart has sound types, why not continue this work? I'd love to write
dart and try it out, but I don't really care about phone apps or web apps. I
know the dart vm exists but it seems like Google has so much control over
that, and it makes me uncomfortable and unwilling to invest time in it. If an
LLVM branch existed, I could be more certain that corporate won't obsolete my
project out of the blue some day, as Google has become known to do, many
times.

